# Black Cockatoos



## Fang101 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
Here are some pics out of many that I took this morning of some Black Cockatoos.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 27, 2011)

That last photo is amazing!
We get some out the back of our house every now and again and I always try and get a few snaps but I've never managed to get anything good like that


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 27, 2011)

stunning mate !!


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Felidae, my mum agrees with you on that pic too. 
They have been hanging around just outside town for a while so today we took some shots.

Thanks Nick


----------



## Sutto82 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful birds, once I get my own place and not renting I'm hoping to set up for some cockatoo's


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing shots of some beautiful creatures! Well done


----------



## littlemay (Nov 27, 2011)

Great shots, reminds me of this awesome trail i used to go riding on, if you went at the right time of day all the black cockatoos would be up in the trees staring down at you. I could never get over how big they were!


----------



## james.5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful birds, I see heaps of Yellow tailed blacks at my house. Its great, but they like to make a racket!


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 27, 2011)

_(Calyptorhynchus banksii) (l believe)one of my favourites
........solar 17 (baden)_


----------



## MathewB (Nov 27, 2011)

A truly stunning bird, the plumage on their tails is spectacular up close


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 27, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> _(Calyptorhynchus banksii) (l believe)one of my favourites
> ........solar 17 (baden)_



Your right, but half of them had red tails(which are the males) and half had orange/red/black patterened tails(which are females).

Heres 4 more of my pictures of them.


----------



## Carnelian (Nov 27, 2011)

He got many amazing pics today but that last shot he posted in the opening post is brilliant , I was very pleased with his effort. He is still learning how to use the camera properly so I can't wait to see how he goes after using the camera for a while.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 4, 2011)

My Black Cocky (immature magnificus Banksii), he's a beautiful cheeky boy (legally obtained on license, for anyone wondering)
Sorry about the minor hijack, didn't want to start a new thread, and thought there was a "show us ya birds" thread...but couldn't find it...so...here I am lol


----------



## Banjo (Dec 4, 2011)

Great shots Fang101, we often see them at my parents property west of Dalby but I have never snapped up shots like that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 4, 2011)

beautiful birds amazing shots


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 4, 2011)

really nice shots there, love their red tails


----------



## Smithers (Dec 4, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> My Black Cocky (immature magnificus Banksii), he's a beautiful cheeky boy (legally obtained on license, for anyone wondering)
> Sorry about the minor hijack, didn't want to start a new thread, and thought there was a "show us ya birds" thread...but couldn't find it...so...here I am lol



Isn't there one image missing Casey  Gorgeous birdie num num


----------



## YangNaras (Dec 8, 2011)

nice animals. i like them. I like dog, cat, bird, ...astro turf


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 8, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> My Black Cocky (immature magnificus Banksii), he's a beautiful cheeky boy (legally obtained on license, for anyone wondering)
> Sorry about the minor hijack, didn't want to start a new thread, and thought there was a "show us ya birds" thread...but couldn't find it...so...here I am lol



How hard are they to keep? I've been looking for a bird to put in my 3ft long, 5ft tall, 2ft deep cage/aviary (whatever you want to call it).


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Dec 8, 2011)

I was going to ask if anyone new which sub sp/race these were.....cheers

Any idea of how many different sub sp of reds there are. 

Lucky enough to have glossy's and yellow tails in my back yard.hehehehe

great shots thanks for sharing



solar 17 said:


> _(Calyptorhynchus banksii) (l believe)one of my favourites
> ........solar 17 (baden)_


----------



## Niall (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a picture of a couple of Carnaby's cockatoos _Calyptorhynchus latirostris _that landed around our turtle pond for a drink.
Its always nice to see these endangered Birds around, since the future of the wild populations aren't looking too good.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh well, if we are showing cocky shots

Captive red tailed






Wild Yellow tailed


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great pics guys! love the look of these birds.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 9, 2011)

Love your pics Fuscus


----------



## Bec (Dec 9, 2011)

Ill be sure to up load some pictures of mine than. I have a 6 month old yellow tail black cockie bred by one of our avery pairs and a little 4 month old red tail bred by our avery pair. Love both of them but do have a special spot for my yellow tail. He can now say let me out let me out.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 9, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Isn't there one image missing Casey  Gorgeous birdie num num



hehe  didn't want to overload the thread with incredibly handsome men!

...didn't want to upload his photo without asking hahaha



Snakeluvver3 said:


> How hard are they to keep? I've been looking for a bird to put in my 3ft long, 5ft tall, 2ft deep cage/aviary (whatever you want to call it).



They're "easy" I'd say...but not for the light hearted.
He is needy, as parrots are, but beautifully behaved 99% of the time. He's also currently trying to eat my wardrobe. 
His subspecies is the largest, and he is one damn big bird.

The cage I have him in is 104cm wide, 71cm deep, and 163cm high (this is JUST the cage space, it's not including the seed skirt/stand etc).
I only put him in this if I have to leave the house (I study uni externally, and only work short shifts at work, so he's basically never caged), otherwise he spends his days/nights playing on top of it as I don't like him being caged (and clearly neither does he!) he's raised as a companion bird for anyone wondering why I wouldn't just give him an aviary, and he doesn't like knowing you're around but not with him. (if he can hear you, but not see you).

Overall they are definitively a beautiful bird, and cheeky as I imagine all cockys are. 

but if you can meet cage requirements, and have them out the majority of the time if they're not in a full sized aviary, then they're fantastic. definitively not a bird you can get, and intend to keep in a cage all day.


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hahaha I have the same cage as you cooldenturesbro lol, and I love the pic's Fang101. Take it you have an awesome camera to capture that?


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahaha I have the same cage as you cooldenturesbro lol, and I love the pic's Fang101. Take it you have an awesome camera to capture that?




Yeah alright camera, 400d canon rebel with 300mm lens with those pics. I'd like to know what gear Fuscus was using for his pics?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 9, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> .. I'd like to know what gear Fuscus was using for his pics?


This obsolete gear ( though the yellow were photographed using a 500mm lens. There are pine forests south of here, and yellow tails love pine forests so there are heaps here. Though the first photos were taken on Mooloolaba spit in the seaside banksia. The feeding photo is a elder sibling feeding this years. I seem to stalk this family of four, I encounter then all the time - twice they have been sighted in the Ficus cunninghamii stand in our backyard. 
I get a real buzz when I see black cockatoos even though I see them all the time (I get a buzz seeing galahs too, I can remember when they first reached Melbourne in 1972).


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 9, 2011)

We have three pairs or yellow tails living/frequently using our property. I adore them. If I can, I will be getting one as a companion bird in the future. They are stunning, they have an interesting call which they surprisingly use infrequently... and they are so intelligent. 

Beautiful photos guys


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 9, 2011)

I love flying boltcutters and the sound of a few hundred rtbs having a chat is one of the most beautiful and plaintive sounds I've ever heard.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 9, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> hehe  didn't want to overload the thread with incredibly handsome men!
> 
> ...didn't want to upload his photo without asking hahaha
> 
> ...



By cage requirements, you mean the size cage you have?
Damn, guess I can't get one then :|


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> By cage requirements, you mean the size cage you have?
> Damn, guess I can't get one then :|



I guess it comes down to personal preference...I wouldn't like to see him in a smaller cage personally, as this one allows him to stretch his wings out etc if I'm at work for example, and so he's not going to be crowded. But again, despite that, the entire time I'm home day/night he is free and out. 
but too me, they're definitively a big bird, deserving to a big cage.



Another photo:







I need to stop being slack and get out my camera instead of phone lol


Sorry again to the OP about the hijack.


----------

